# Tackle Bag Zipper Salt Corrosion / Advice needed



## Emerald Ghost

Does anyone have an idea or a product that can be applied for keeping the zippers on soft tackle bags from freezing up from salt water / air corrosion ?

I have a new bag that I used twice and two zippers froze, and are now broken ............

Thanks for your input.


----------



## dsar592

The only thing that I can think of is beeswax. You can get it at any hobby store. Thats what I put on my zippers.


----------



## sniper

Bees wax , shoot some wd40 on it now and then, oil should work fine. Had mine for over a year now and just put wd 40 on it and not a hint of rust or corrosion


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

You can also rub a candle on it but use an unscented candle so as not to contaminate anything with a smelly scent.



Works good on the super long zipper on the bimini top boot too.


----------



## baymotorsports

i use chap stick


----------



## Cuz

Take a cheap bar of soap and rub both sides of the zipper!


----------



## -WiRtH-

chap stick and beezwax work good. You can get beezwax thats is a chapstick tube at any store in the chapstick section.but if your zippers broke after using them twice you should take the bag back...


----------



## redlegs

Take some bees wax or paraffin wax, drop it in a glass jar with mineral spirits and seal it. Let it stand for a while (several days). The mineral spirits "melts" the wax down into a liquid. It becomes a cloudy, thin liquid. Douse liquid with Q-tip or cotton ball on zipper (both sides).



This is also a very good trick for cast iron table saws or tools. The liquid mineral spirits evaporate leaving a very thin coat or wax, which is also non-coloring and waterproof..



/r


----------



## knowphish

Line and Lure Saltwater Formula. If the zipper is stuck, spray it , wait a few minutes, and it will be free. Since I spray my reels and line after every trip, I take the time to shoot the zippers and they never get stuck!


----------



## H2OMARK

knowphish said:


> Line and Lure Saltwater Formula. If the zipper is stuck, spray it , wait a few minutes, and it will be free. Since I spray my reels and line after every trip, I take the time to shoot the zippers and they never get stuck!


I'm not at all familiar with this product. Is it sold locally?


----------



## lastcast

http://www.lineandlure.com/retailers/search/state/9/Florida/


----------



## boatnbob

*Try this link, I used it in the military*

Here is the link. As you rub it against the zipper, the paper wears down and you form a channel for the zipper to slide into, lubricating it. Great stuff and cheap. ($1.95)

http://www.amazon.com/AGS-American-Grease-Stick-Zipper/dp/B004YES88E

I am sure the other methods are good, but this is what was used on our survival vests, kits, and flight suits. 

I use "Salt away" to flush my engine, and the leftover product is used to hose down the entire boat. It is supposed to neutralize salt water/salt. Not sure if it is as good as the other product mentioned here. I also pour some into a bucket and wipe down all bright work. So far, so good.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Kim

I have a bunch of tackle bags, the ones I use now all have plastic zippers. Salt water or spray build up will lock them plastic zippers up tight as a frogs behind. I use Armour vinyl cleaner and it will free up the stuck zippers and it will keep them lubricated. It economical too!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

I use vaseline; inert, long lasting, resilient, and inexpensive (cheap!). :thumbup:


----------



## addict620

*zipper*

I'm with fishnfur. I use vaseline. But I wait for high tide stand on one leg and look to the left as I apply. Works for me.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

One of my friends is a Riverine (Muddy Water Navy). They swim with waterproof backpacks on. He said they just apply a little vasoline on the zippers. It keeps them from binding, and helps to waterproof the zipper.


----------



## grey ghost

ditto


----------

